# 07 Altima sound system recommendations?



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a base 07 Altima 2.5S CVT with the base stereo system. I am looking to add speakers and a small (50-100W) 4 channel amp. I am looking at the Polk/MOMO MMC690 for the rear deck, and the Polk/MOMO MMC6500 components for the front doors. I am thinking that I will just unplug the dash speakers and not use them anymore, replacing them with the tweeters from the component setup. Also, I am planning to use the factory head unit for the time being, so I will be needing to use a line-out converter. The two I am looking at are the:
David Navone NE-774V,
Peripheral SVEN4

Other than the actual amp, and speaker wire, is there anything else that I'm forgetting? Anybody have any other suggestions as far as speaker/amp/loc recommendations?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

A 100 watt 4 channel amp is too small. You will only be getting about 12-13 watts a channel. If you want to do a small amp do a two channel you will get more power. The only problem is you wont be able to fade.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've picked up the MMC6500/MC690, and I got a kicker 120 X 4 channel amp to go along with it, that should be more than enough to drive those speakers. Now, I'm just waiting on the weather to break so I can start installing!! (Gotta love winter in NE Ohio!!!) :woowoo:


----------

